# PA 2021 FALL MUSHROOMS



## beagleboy

I took a hike for a few hours yesterday on shade mtn in Snyder county. I found a few hens, a lot of jacks and was surprised to find a small group of Black trumpets.


----------



## beagleboy

Here are a few of the pictures I took.


----------



## pchunter1231

Still no Hens found for me but did find a nice haul of Chicken of the Woods, and i firmly believe i found a bunch of oysters but left them go as i was no 100% sure, They were growing on a log and there was lots of them. They looked like oysters but every one of them had about 2 inch stems and not growing shelved like most oysters do. Not sure what they were. They were like a whitish gray and had gills. I didnt have my phone with me to take any pics.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Oysters don't all look exactly alike. Some of them can have rudimentary stems. Should have at least brought one home to get a spore print, and a pic.


----------



## snowbrdr1220

Had some luck looking for hens up in the ANF this weekend. Found a new spot driving around because the area I wanted to go had a road closed and couldn't get in. Walked around a grove of large oaks for a while and eventuslly found it all on three trees next to each other plus another one 100 yards down through the woods along the same line. 

Found a large patch of coral in some dying ferns past its prime. Also found what I think are aborted entolomas, will make another post with pics to see what you guys here think.


----------



## snowbrdr1220

Hoping a few people here can help me out on this identification. Can anyone say for sure if this is aborted entoloma in these pics? No look alikes right? Does it usually grow directly out of an oak tree like that? It seemed to be both on the tree and coming out of the ground around the tree. Do you guys think it tastes good or is worth eating? Didn't bring any home but maybe next time.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

snowbrdr1220 said:


> Hoping a few people here can help me out on this identification. Can anyone say for sure if this is aborted entoloma in these pics? No look alikes right? Does it usually grow directly out of an oak tree like that? It seemed to be both on the tree and coming out of the ground around the tree. Do you guys think it tastes good or is worth eating? Didn't bring any home but maybe next time.
> 
> View attachment 40790
> View attachment 40791
> View attachment 40792
> View attachment 40795
> View attachment 40793
> View attachment 40794


@snowbrdr1220 Nice Finds on your unexpected detour! I found my last oysters by Happy Coincidence, taking wrong trail that ended up being the "RIGHT" trail! Planned route had zero edible mush for 5+ miles! I concur, Aborted Entoloma. No look-alikes for the aborted version, that is(unaborted do have look-alikes, mainly other entolomas, including poisonous ones).Yes, they may grow on a tree or also the roots, & leaf litter. They're delicious, gather them up next time out!


----------



## DanCB

Had a great day in the DWGNRA on Sunday. We found an abundance of Hens and Trumpets and a few Boletes.


----------



## pchunter1231

Took the dog on a short walk tonight ending up finding a few hens and 10 oysters. Left a few of the hens to grow a little bit.


----------



## beagleboy

Looks like a bumper crop this year. Checked a few trees today that had in prior years but didn't have the last 2 years, all of them had this year.


----------



## pchunter1231

beagleboy said:


> Looks like a bumper crop this year. Checked a few trees today that had in prior years but didn't have the last 2 years, all of them had this year.
> View attachment 40806
> View attachment 40807
> View attachment 40808


Whats interesting to me is, anytime i find a hen, i have yet to find one around that tree ever again. 4 years ago i found 10 around 10 different trees, do you think those trees produced any since? LOL not a one. That doesnt count the other trees i have found them around.


----------



## beagleboy

pchunter1231 said:


> Took the dog on a short walk tonight ending up finding a few hens and 10 oysters. Left a few of the hens to grow a little bit.


I haven't found any oysters that were still prime yet this year. They are one of my favorites, I had a couple that were still edible earlier in the summer.


----------



## beagleboy

pchunter1231 said:


> Whats interesting to me is, anytime i find a hen, i have yet to find one around that tree ever again. 4 years ago i found 10 around 10 different trees, do you think those trees produced any since? LOL not a one. That doesnt count the other trees i have found them around.


I had a dead white oak tree that I found some around 6 years in a row. The property owner cut it down this summer and so far there hasn't been any at the stump.


----------



## pchunter1231

Took the dog for a walk tonight on a different trail than what i took last night. Good thing i did, found 2 really nice hens and they were pretty big on each side of a single tree. Found a couple more oysters, trants, and another hen that was medium sized. Check the ones i left to grow yesterday and they are getting close to the size i like to pick them. Hopefully no one else sees them until then.


----------



## pchunter1231

Found another hen tonight and more chants.


----------



## wildshroomer

Hey all...its been awhile...I've been out for 5 months hiking the Appalachian Trail...I did find morels on the trail and cooked them up....got to see a boat load of different shrooms...I just got a chance to look for some fall shrooms up camp last weekend near Renovo and it was crazy...just picked a couple hens and left at least 100 lbs. within a 100 square yard area...then picked a ton of stumpies...left about another 10 wheel barrel full...also a couple bears tooth...get out there and good luck...happy trails


----------



## pchunter1231

Good Lord now thats a haul


----------



## Donkey Caulk

snowbrdr1220 said:


> Hoping a few people here can help me out on this identification. Can anyone say for sure if this is aborted entoloma in these pics? No look alikes right? Does it usually grow directly out of an oak tree like that? It seemed to be both on the tree and coming out of the ground around the tree. Do you guys think it tastes good or is worth eating? Didn't bring any home but maybe next time.
> 
> View attachment 40790
> View attachment 40791
> View attachment 40792
> View attachment 40795
> View attachment 40793
> View attachment 40794


Those are aborted entaloma.


----------



## Donkey Caulk

wildshroomer said:


> Hey all...its been awhile...I've been out for 5 months hiking the Appalachian Trail...I did find morels on the trail and cooked them up....got to see a boat load of different shrooms...I just got a chance to look for some fall shrooms up camp last weekend near Renovo and it was crazy...just picked a couple hens and left at least 100 lbs. within a 100 square yard area...then picked a ton of stumpies...left about another 10 wheel barrel full...also a couple bears tooth...get out there and good luck...happy trails
> View attachment 40847
> 
> View attachment 40848
> View attachment 40849
> View attachment 40850
> View attachment 40851


----------



## beagleboy

Picked







around 10lbs yesterday. They were opened up good and the pores were still white. I guess I will get the vacuum sealer out and freeze some.


----------



## DanCB

Picked five nice Hens on Friday, four of them are perfect for pickling.

We also saw many mushrooms covered with a white hairy fungus I've not seen before. I wasn't able to ID the host mushroom. There may have been numerous varieties. Anyone else see this?


----------



## pchunter1231

Picked 2 hens tonight, along with 2 grocery bags of chickens and a grocery bag of stumpies, was a good night.


----------



## beagleboy

Dan, I have been running into a lot of this fungus too, I think it might be one of the drawbacks of having a lot of moisture this summer. This summer has been great for all mushrooms though.


----------



## beagleboy

Found this cauliflower mushroom over a week ago and left it to grow. I almost waited too long.


----------



## pchunter1231

Found 3 more hens and another one just starting 50 yards from my house, i partially looked at that oak tree last night just never looked on the other side of it until today.


----------



## pchunter1231

Found 3 more hens tonight. Bumper crop this year for me with Hens.


----------



## trahn008

Picked my first hen of the season today. Been chasing deer around. Happy Hunting!


----------



## beagleboy

Found 4 lions mane on some dead maple logs. This is a rare find for me, most of the time i find it is to far gone.


----------



## pchunter1231

beagleboy said:


> Found 4 lions mane on some dead maple logs. This is a rare find for me, most of the time i find it is to far gone.
> View attachment 40909
> View attachment 40910


All the lion manes i have found this week were all to far gone


----------



## beagleboy

Today I found one hen that was to far gone and another Lions mane. These were in mifflin county, the ones yesterday were in snyder county.


----------



## pchunter1231

Found 1 good hen today and 2 really big ones that were to far gone


----------



## pchunter1231

Took the inline for a walk today, Found close to 20 hens in a 100 yard radius. I was pretty bummed that all of them were to far gone. 7 around 1 tree alone. Also found 2 hens that were at least 2 feet across ugh. Going to check the other side of the mountain tomorrow hopefully there are some edible ones there.


----------



## beagleboy

pchunter we had a lot of rain up here so I didn't take the gun out. Hoping to check an area that i found hens in other years tomorrow. I have enough froze to do me this winter, Just looking for ones to eat fresh now and also share the wealth some. I hope to find at least a few good ones yet.


----------



## pchunter1231

We had a good bit of rain but it finally moved out of Perry by 5 p.m. Hoping to find a few more tomorrow before my kids baseball games. I have a good bit in the freezer as well and i will have time to check the Oak stands on the Appalachian trail before my sons game. I will have 1.5 hours to kill after i drop him off. Happy hunting


----------



## pchunter1231

Beagle, it paid off to walk about 80 yards further up the ridge this morning from where i found the rotten ones yesterday, picked 3 good ones this morning.


----------



## pchunter1231

took the dog for a quick walk during my lunchbreak and found 2 more hends


----------



## beagleboy

pchunter, all I could find yesterday was jack-o-lanterns, didn't get a chance to look today. I hope to get out with the muzzelloader a few days this week maybe combine a little hen hunting with the deer.


----------



## trahn008

Uh


----------



## trahn008




----------



## DanCB

trahn008 said:


> View attachment 40931
> Uh


Found one myself on a walk in Jacobsburg SP today. One of my favorites if I find enough to fill a pan. Alas, that is rare.


----------



## trahn008




----------



## beagleboy

Found some angel wings on monday and some oysters yesterday. Most of the oysters were too high to get but did get a few. I know some people use the angel wings but I don't.


----------



## beagleboy

trahn, nice shaggy manes, I never seem to find them unless they are already starting to liquify.


----------



## Nasan

beagleboy said:


> Picked
> View attachment 40878
> around 10lbs yesterday. They were opened up good and the pores were still white. I guess I will get the vacuum sealer out and freeze some.


Hi! Question on when the pores open with hens. At what point are they not good to take home? I found a hen last night that looked good on top but the pores were opened up. I’ll post a pic.


----------



## Nasan

Nasan said:


> Hi! Question on when the pores open with hens. At what point are they not good to take home? I found a hen last night that looked good on top but the pores were opened up. I’ll post a pic.


----------



## beagleboy

Nasan said:


> It looks good to me. When I clean them I usually tear all the fronds apart from the stem and any of them that are brown where they should be white I cut away. They should smell mushroomy, and be a little firm not mushy.
> View attachment 40968


----------



## Nasan

Thank you both! Been finding a lot of old hens (that are definitely too old) so just need to remember for next year. 

hopinf to see brick caps soon. You guys hunt for those?Hoping I haven’t missed them!


----------



## Domdart

Are these cucumber magnolia trees?


----------



## DanCB

Happy New Year To All!!! It's been wet and unseasonably warm in the Lehigh Valley so we took a hike creek side. We found this nice addition to tomorrows Pork and Sauerkraut.


----------



## beagleboy

DanCB said:


> Happy New Year To All!!! It's been wet and unseasonably warm in the Lehigh Valley so we took a hike creek side. We found this nice addition to tomorrows Pork and Sauerkraut.
> View attachment 41075


Same to you. Nice oysters, I found a few a couple weeks ago but they were smaller and not as many. (But they still tasted good!)


----------

